# Old version of Tivo Desktop software?



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Is there an old version of Tivo Desktop that will work with zippered Dtivos?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, version 2.0


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Does anyone have a link to where I might download the old version (2.0)? I have looked but not found it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://dw.com.com/redir?pid=1036491...://www.download.com/3001-2194_4-10364914.html


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

That version will work for sharing music and photos, but it does not 'see' zippered DTivo units on the network in order to transfer programming from the Tivo to a PC.

Is there further hacking I have to do in addition to running the zipper script on my Tivo drives?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Google TyTool (PC) or Tivotool (Mac)


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> That version will work for sharing music and photos, but it does not 'see' zippered DTivo units on the network in order to transfer programming from the Tivo to a PC.


There is no version of Tivo Desktop that will do this with DirecTivos.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

ForrestB said:


> Google TyTool (PC) or Tivotool (Mac)


Thanks Forrest... I downloaded TyTool and once I figured out you can't transfer shows that were recorded to the DTivo hard drive BEFORE I ran the zipper script, it worked great.

I have all this season's 'My Name is Earl' in mpeg2 format now


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Tivo Desktop 2.3 works for me. I can play music and photos from my computer on the Directivo. I can't do MRV -- even though the Directivo appears on my standalone's now playing list and the standalone appears on the Directivo's now playing list. I tried the earlier version of Tivo Desktop and I can't get any shows off the Directivo with it. However, Tytool works fine for that.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

dcstager said:


> I can't do MRV -- even though the Directivo appears on my standalone's now playing list and the standalone appears on the Directivo's now playing list.


The standalone Tivo has to be superpatched for MRV to work between the two.


----------

